# Software to create .dst?



## SnowX (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone know of a good software to create .dst files? I'm tired of paying to get tapes created for embroidery.

Thanks!


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't know if it is good (or bad or indifferent - I don't sew) but google finds this:

StitchBuddy - Home

via this:

.dst file format creation - Mac Forums

search terms used - .dst file conversion os x

.dst file conversion os x - Google Search

If it turns out to be useful - post back here... sooner or later this page will get swept up into some search engine and maybe help someone else.

Good luck.

More info here:

Machine Embroidery >> StitchBuddy 2.0 released


----------



## deanambro (Feb 6, 2018)

SnowX said:


> Anyone know of a good software to create .dst files? I'm tired of paying to get tapes created for embroidery.
> 
> Thanks!


By using stitch buddy you can’t digitize any artwork. It’s just embroidery file to embroidery file conversion software and perform some of the other tasks such as stitch edit/rotate size change etc.
According my perspective instead of buying expensive software it’s much better to get work done from a digitizer.
Recently I had used these guys https://zeedigitizing.com who provided me awesome result. May help
My digitized horse design


----------

